# shipment from Amazon.com missing



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

A few months ago I ordered a few items at amazon.com but have not received the items until now.
It should have been delivered a month ago and at emirates post they do not recognize the tracking number provided by Amazon.
Anyone have had the same experience and have suggestions how to find out where the shipment is?

Cheers


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

I've recently ordered something from Amazon, and I've put my physical address (not PO box, but building/apt no, neighborhood). I was amazed to see it delivered within 3 days from placing the order.
Now what I remember is that it was hand-delivered to my door by Aramex. Maybe you should get in touch with them, instead of Empost?


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

My recent Amazon deliveries have also all been by Aramex.
Have you checked on the Amazon site? You can usually track your shipment from there.
Also, you can lodge a complaint of non-delivery/damage/wrong product on the Amazon site.
I have lodged one before & found them to be extremely helpful.

Good luck


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyway, looks like items ordered from Amazon are delivered to my door even without PO Box.
What is your experience with other online services? What do you put down as address for delivery? Should I for example put my office address (PO Box), or can I use my "normal" address?


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Byja said:


> Anyway, looks like items ordered from Amazon are delivered to my door even without PO Box.
> What is your experience with other online services? What do you put down as address for delivery? Should I for example put my office address (PO Box), or can I use my "normal" address?


I just use my apartment address. Make sure you include your mobile number. If you're not home, they'll call & check if OK to leave with security/concierge. 

In my experience, couriers and PO Boxes don't mix . The couriers need a proof of delivery signature & the PO workers won't/can't sign for it. On my last delivery, they asked for ID as well.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you're using Aramex does that mean you have a Shop and Ship account? There are many products that Amazon won't deliver to the UAE, hence the need for S&S.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> If you're using Aramex does that mean you have a Shop and Ship account? There are many products that Amazon won't deliver to the UAE, hence the need for S&S.


I don't use Aramex, any orders from Amazon end up delivered by Aramex here. I'm really not sure why. 

I found S&S to be far too expensive for what it is.. Fortunately I have a friend in Florida who I send anything which Amazon won't deliver to UAE. He sends it via DHL - it arrives a day or so later. If I could do that, I'd go without rather than use S&S


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> If you're using Aramex does that mean you have a Shop and Ship account? There are many products that Amazon won't deliver to the UAE, hence the need for S&S.


Well, I for one don't have a S&S account, but still it ended up being delivered by Aramex.
Was thinking of registering for S&S but only so I can order all those things which are not available outside US (for no obvious reasons).


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazon have also used DHL to deliver products but Aramex is also an option for them. It could depend on which Amazon warehouse the product will dispatched from among other factors that determines whether Aramex or DHL handle it. I've never had Amazon deliver a package to Emirates Post but it could happen with cheap, light items such as CDs,

@OP, check your tracking number on Amazon and also on Aramex and DHL's websites.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I recieved the following reply from I-parcel which is the company which shipped the items for Amazon to U.A.E:
[_I]You have selected Standard service for the delivery of your parcel and STD parcels are not trackable._[/I]
I paid 21 USD to amazon for shipping & handling. And have provided my PO box number as well my physical address for delivery. I-parcel confirmed the parcel had landed in U.A.E already on 23rd of February. The tracking number provided by Amazon which is the order number is not recognized by Emirates post as they need a tracking number starting with R or RR.
So if the information from I-parcel is correct, the parcel has been already 2 months in U.A.E and I can't ask Emirates post to locate it


----------



## Bobby1976 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi everyone I have a business selling hair, beauty and heatlh products on amazon and would like to supply hair and beauty salons within in the UAE. 
Can anyone advise me more eg do I need a licence to supply to UAE, is PayPal avaliable in dubai.
P.s. in located in the uk at the moment but can relocate to UAE.
Look forward to some advice.


----------



## Bobby1976 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi all what particular items doesn't the UAE allow into the country apart from the obvious I'm more interested to know what hair, beauty , heath products are not allowed thankyou.


----------

